# خلاط نوع ultramix لتخليط دهن اللاكي



## بار (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء 
ارجو ان يمن علي الله بافاده منكم برسم هندسي لاجزاء خلاط ultramix و جازاكم الله خيرا


----------

